# VRT Track Times



## yasenVRT (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi im posting a question about vr6 turbo drag times.....my car hit a 14.1 with out the turbo and i was wonder what other ppl hit at the drag or autocross..list of modds.....ill be running a stage 1 to stage 2 turbo kit..thanks


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: VRT Track Times (yasenVRT)*

I saw a MK3 VR6 Turbo Jetta running 15s


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: VRT Track Times (yasenVRT)*

if you hook up with a stage III VRT kit from kinetic you should run like 13.0 maybe a little less.


----------



## yasenVRT (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: VRT Track Times (sp_golf)*

thats crazy i hit 14 with my all motor..maybe bad driver?


----------



## VR6_GTI (May 10, 2006)

*Re: VRT Track Times (yasenVRT)*

So you hit 14 on a stock motor?? that actually pretty good if its all pretty much stock. with a VRT on like 15 PSI you may hit 12.690-13.000 on decant tires. that what a buddy of mine in chicago runs.


----------



## yasenVRT (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: VRT Track Times (VR6_GTI)*

yes ....stock motor....only chip ........exhast and cold air intake...but still what to hit low 13 12s 11....try to beat m3 ..rs6 etc etc..yes my car can hang with a sti or an evo....or maybe its the drive...it ok..their car is still fast..vtec killer lol


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Track Times (yasenVRT)*

Sorry man. I call BS. A Jetta 12valve VR6 w/ I/C/E only cannot hang w/ an STI or EVO. Not off the line, not anywhere, not even close. Those cars have a 100-120hp advantage and are AWD.
Also, do you have a slip of the 14.1 run? Is the car full weight? If the car is full weight I call BS on that as well.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: VRT Track Times (slc92)*

the thing with drag racing is that different tracks give FAR different times.
here in tucson at 2500ft above sea level on our slippery track. 13s are fast. go 100 miles north at firebird in phoenix, the same car will pull a second faster. thats ALOT.
so, 1/4 mile times mean nothing to me. i have seen a 2.0 gti with just a chip pull a 15.1 in texas. and ive seen 400 hp cars run 17s


----------



## yasenVRT (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: VRT Track Times (slc92)*

i swear..i got videos of me and the jetta hanging with the evo and sti..at a three way light..but yes with the awd yes they took me on the take off ..but after 2 to the the begining of 3 gear of third i was hang..of course they were both stock....and that same night my buddies 90 eclipse gst ran that sti after me and beat him after the end of secound the begining of third gear by 3 to 4 cars....stock everything....no boost controller..just runing torqco racing fuel..maybe 93 or higher....me i was running 93to 95 or hell more..more then i shouldve....same night ran new gti....new 3.2 tt and a3..3.2 wagon...and new impala ss...all capable of running mid 14s to low 14s..........


----------



## yasenVRT (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: VRT Track Times (jhayesvw)*

see this guy knows what im talking about....


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: VRT Track Times (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_the thing with drag racing is that different tracks give FAR different times.
here in tucson at 2500ft above sea level on our slippery track. 13s are fast. go 100 miles north at firebird in phoenix, the same car will pull a second faster. thats ALOT.
so, 1/4 mile times mean nothing to me. i have seen a 2.0 gti with just a chip pull a 15.1 in texas. and ive seen 400 hp cars run 17s

You've given reasons why a car might go slower, not faster. I'm on the east coast, close to sea level and most jetta VR6's w/ICE have trouble getting into the 14's @ full weight. The sti, evo comparison is just ridiculous. Post a 14.1 slip and even then you are a second slower than those cars.


----------



## _muppet_ (Aug 5, 2004)

Well, I am a little ashamed to post this, but since he also beat my buddies 468whp lexus I guess I can't be that ashamed. This video is a N/A vr6 that to me is just amazing. Yeah, I suck at launching and don't have the best traction, but still you would think that more than double the power he has should be able to catch him.
http://s229.photobucket.com/al...2.flv
I know this doesn't prove the original posters claim, but I have no doubt that a N/A vr6 can run good times.



_Modified by _muppet_ at 8:08 AM 12-31-2007_


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (_muppet_)*

my best run with a stock 12v was 16.1, but thats at 5500ft
then ran a 13.4 on 8psi, going for 12's next season


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DMehalko(DM))*

13.4 is a good time. Exactly what I ran at 8psi on drag radials. Good luck on getting into the 12's







What tires and what 60ft time?


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

i ran 14.1 @ 113 on 15 lbs and street tires,


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_i ran 14.1 @ 113 on 15 lbs and street tires, 

You my friend need some slicks badly. That trap is good for 12's.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_13.4 is a good time. Exactly what I ran at 8psi on drag radials. Good luck on getting into the 12's







What tires and what 60ft time?

warmed up T1r's and 2.4 60 footer if i remember correctly, i need to dig up my time slips
New set-up for next season will be a 35/40r .82 T4 housing


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DMehalko(DM))*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMehalko(DM)* »_
warmed up T1r's and 2.4 60 footer if i remember correctly, i need to dig up my time slips
New set-up for next season will be a 35/40r .82 T4 housing

Slicks and an LSD will do alot for your times as well.


----------



## DMehalko(DM) (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
Slicks and an LSD will do alot for your times as well.

thats the plan, especially with a 35r im afriad traction will be really hard to come by


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DMehalko(DM))*


_Quote, originally posted by *DMehalko(DM)* »_
thats the plan, especially with a 35r im afriad traction will be really hard to come by

I'm sure it will. What power do you plan on making? I run little 22x8x15 but I don't make much torque. You might need a 24.5 but I'm not positive.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*

[email protected] at 11psi (300hp) on fuzion 17" tires. [email protected] at 16psi (350hp).


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_[email protected] at 11psi (300hp) on fuzion 17" tires. [email protected] at 16psi (350hp).

those tires are killing you.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

agreed, but i've never broke an axle, diff, or 1st gear.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I went [email protected] last year on dr's at 18psi. I went [email protected] this year. 24.5x8x15 m/t's, diff, etc. I was running 22psi, but i blew a boost tube off a couple times so i took the burnouts easy after that. A few days later i also found a boost leak at the throttle body. Changing up a few things for next year, if all goes according to plan it should be in the low 11's...


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

13.4 @ 109 @ 10psi, 2.2 60'. I'm running 17 fuzions too.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (VR6OOM)*

i think that the 2 stage boost controller is the way to go for you drag racing guys with VRTs.
limit it to 8-10psi in 1st and 2nd and then in 3rd give it HELL.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_agreed, but i've never broke an axle, diff, or 1st gear.









1st, who cares about 1st i keep eating 3rd's


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

jhayesvw
Not to beat a dead horse but read what the above poster wrote. Then look at his 1/4 mile time. Paying for torque that you can't put down until 3rd gear then third gear goes. Not everyones experience but I didn't even have to look. Sorry, not trying to be a smartass but this guys post is why I chose SC and feel it's the way to go for some.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

very very true, but its soo fun to feel 400+ ft lbs at your fingertips, 
although i could care less about 1/4 mile times, i just like beating up on vette and bikes on the hwy lol
but i think im with ya about the sc , i think that is what im gonna do to my vr rabbit, just for that reason


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_very very true, but its soo fun to feel 400+ ft lbs at your fingertips, 
although i could care less about 1/4 mile times, i just like beating up on vette and bikes on the hwy lol
but i think im with ya about the sc , i think that is what im gonna do to my vr rabbit, just for that reason 

Sorry man. I wasn't ripping on your car. Just illustrating a prior point I had made.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (slc92)*

oh i know im just saying ya know 400 wtq is soo sick if ya know what i mean,


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_i think that the 2 stage boost controller is the way to go for you drag racing guys with VRTs.
limit it to 8-10psi in 1st and 2nd and then in 3rd give it HELL.

Or run an AVCR or similar for gear based boost. Definitely helps me out alot.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (radoboy)*

yeah i need to talk to ya about that thing, if i sell this car soon i want toget one, and need ya to help me get it hooked up and working, i need to get closer to you and andy lol


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_yeah i need to talk to ya about that thing, if i sell this car soon i want toget one, and need ya to help me get it hooked up and working, i need to get closer to you and andy lol

Sounds good man. It's not that bad to setup but takes some trial and error and a bit of time to get it right. I have mine dialed in for the track for the most part, but have it pretty close for the street as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_jhayesvw
Not to beat a dead horse but read what the above poster wrote. Then look at his 1/4 mile time. Paying for torque that you can't put down until 3rd gear then third gear goes. Not everyones experience but I didn't even have to look. Sorry, not trying to be a smartass but this guys post is why I chose SC and feel it's the way to go for some.

True, but you use slicks to run the same time I run on street tires.
You don't make 600cc bikes look like mopeds either.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
True, but you use slicks to run the same time I run on street tires.
You don't make 600cc bikes look like mopeds either.









That wasn't my point but since we are comparing. I'm quicker than you w/ an 11psi ,non IC, stock compression VF supercharger kit that is probably making 70 less whp than you were at 16psi. Surely you can cut me some slack and spot me the slicks








Point is I still run 12's like alot of the 350-400whp turbo guys w/ alot less power b/c I put all of it down. Haven't raced a 600cc bike but after a year of beating my car at the track my stock clutch, trans, and driveshafts are all fine. Ever have any trans or clutch issues? Exactly










_Modified by slc92 at 4:57 PM 1-2-2008_


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
You don't make 600cc bikes look like mopeds either.









dont ya love doing that ohh man its soo fun when they get all bitchy when a 4 door walks all over them lol


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (slc92)*

i dont know what chip you have on your shoulder, but its old now.
your 3rd gear stuff is BS. not all people have that issue. sure some do. but others dont. 
there are plenty of people that turbo their cars for more power and then beat the living piss out of it. they miss shifts and shift really hard, etc.
your point is taken but also not proven.
now, if you want to do dollar for dollar for HP or times, turbo will win every time with the same driver. 
driver makes a huge difference and so does the track. so, i know that you wont argue that point.
come to the same track as someone else and race them or race each car on the same track with the same driver and VRT will win hands down.
however, i dont even drag race, so i dont care. i built my car to have fun on the street and i will 100% guarantee that you could not touch me on the street, road coure or anywhere but a drag strip.
i couldnt do a decent drag race if i had to since i dont do it. im sure there is skill involved in drag racing,but its just not what im into.
i dont know why you would come into a thread that is specifically titled VRT track times and spout your BS.
EDIT: i also just realized that you do your track times in a corrado. if you have the original trans then your final drive ratio is much different (shorter) than a CCM trans and therefore will affect your times too. gearing make a big difference in all forms of racing.
can you leave it alone or not?


_Modified by jhayesvw at 12:49 PM 1-3-2008_


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Hey bud, I never got offensive or hostile toward you. I've already proven my point w/ the drivetrain stuff so I'll leave that alone. Didn't know you would take it that way or I wouldn't have said anything. I replied to a post that stated 13.4 @ 8psi which is exactly what I ran therefore adding credibility to it. By admission you don't drag race so I'm thinking you had less to add than I.
Some VRT's are faster than me and some are slower. Most with a similar setup(stock compression, lower boost) are slower. I see alot of high 13's coming from Kinetic guys ~10psi.
I'm not familiar w/ your setup but I trap 113mph and don't lose traction even w/ street tires. Until you post a slip saying otherwise I'm confident I would blow your doors off at the track or on the street. 
Also that gearing hurt me until recently. I was shifting into 4th right before the line. It's workin out ok now, I'll admit.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I have only done a few runs on my set up with a best of [email protected] (11 lbs with a 2.4ish 60ft time on 205/17's stretched on 8.5" rims )
I just installed a greddy profec B with wireless remote controlled my me left horn button. Now I can turn om the boost anytime time I want







.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Nice trap . Get some Drag radials or slicks on a light 15" wheel and w/ some practice 12's are there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_
That wasn't my point but since we are comparing. I'm quicker than you w/ an 11psi ,non IC, stock compression VF supercharger kit that is probably making 70 less whp than you were at 16psi. Surely you can cut me some slack and spot me the slicks








Point is I still run 12's like alot of the 350-400whp turbo guys w/ alot less power b/c I put all of it down. Haven't raced a 600cc bike but after a year of beating my car at the track my stock clutch, trans, and driveshafts are all fine. Ever have any trans or clutch issues? Exactly










You put all of it down because you have slicks. There is a guy with a mk2 vr6t that ran [email protected] on slicks. Less trap speed and a better ET. Sure it weighs less, but it did the 1/4 mile more efficiently than your car does, regardless of weight.
I agree that YOUR SCed vr6 is faster in the 1/4 than MOST vr6Ts, but turbo is definitely better when you are putting down the power with slicks. 
I see guys all the time posting about how they did 14.1 @ 105mph whether its supercharged or turbo. Its comes down more to setup and driver.
Seen any supercharged VRs run 9s lately?


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

The slicks help but honestly it doesn't spin much on street tires. I just doesn't make much torque and what it does comes on linear.
I've seen 11's, but no 9's. Aren't many VRT's running 9's or 10's either. For an all out drag car w/ big slicks to put the power down, turbo is def. the way to go b/c it can make alot more power. I would say 95% of guys that add FI aren't putting it on a strictly track car though so power isn't the only thing to consider. 
I wanted to run 12's in a near full weight street trim Corrado w/ the least risk of breaking. I also wanted to be able to use all the power on the street. Spinning wheels to me is annoying and for 18yr.olds. The SC gave me exactly what I wanted. It certainly isn't the best choice for everyone though. Different strokes. I'll just keep getting faster and the guys that say VF SC's are a waste can keep getting madder. Race you to 11's? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (slc92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *slc92* »_ Race you to 11's? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thats the thing. you keep talking the drag racing stuff, but i dont drag race.
if i did, i may beat you, or i may lose. but if i did lose, it would be driver not turbo that did it.
there are lots of people that cant drive. it does take skill to drive a VRT quickly. i will admit that, but its definitely going to be faster since the gearing is the same, the weight is the same, and the power is higher.
but again. moot point. 
nobody will back down in this argument so we can keep it going til this thread gets locked or not.


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

really wanna get involved in this tread...


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

"race you to 11's" was directed at [email protected] and it was a friendly competitive gesture b/c I know he races. I race for fun so I never take it too serious








Seriously, I'm not arguing with you man. Good luck w/ whatever form of racing etc. you do w/ your car. I could have gone much faster w/ the $4k I spent. I wanted a SC and I like being the underdog and learning how to get the most out of a setup. Getting a modded VF kit into the 11's would be more satisfying to ME than running a 9 or 10 w/ a big turbo. To each their own


----------



## The Yoda (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: (slc92)*

This thread is awesome lol. 
Slc92, have fun with getting into 11's.
Anybody wanna e-race? Whos got a speedo vid.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (The Yoda)*

15psi
60-1
9:1 compression
Super old c2 42# software
about 2500lbs plus me (200ish) 
[email protected] (best et)
[email protected] (best trap)


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*

i think that the biggest problem with all the kinetic kits running around is the size of the turbo. its just too small for drag racing. 
needs to have AT LEAST a .82 hot side but a full t4 with a 1.04 would be best. the beauty of a turbo kit is that its fully tunable. change hot side, change cold side. change CHRA, change anything you want to move your power around or make more/less power.
to each their own though. i have no hard feeling toward SLC92. he is doing a great job with his car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Im pretty sure that 92g60gti was still on the turbo originally provided with the kinetics kit and im pretty sure his car is a bit heavier then mine and hes right on my tail. I think the biggest problem is the same that hinders most people when it comes to racing and thats the fact that i dont think they know how to drive. i went [email protected] in a full weight mk4 gti with 270whp if your mk3 vr6 turbo cant get out of the 13's somethings wrong.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_i went [email protected] in a full weight mk4 gti with 270whp if your mk3 vr6 turbo cant get out of the 13's somethings wrong.

never tried. im not a drag racer, but i have "killed" many 13 and 12 second cars on the street out here. thats not to say i would beat them on a track though. i dont know the tree.


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
i dont know the tree.

time doesnt start till you break the beams so the tree doesnt matter, get out there and give it a shot thought its a lot more fun then people give it credit for.


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_Im pretty sure that 92g60gti was still on the turbo originally provided with the kinetics kit and im pretty sure his car is a bit heavier then mine and hes right on my tail. I think the biggest problem is the same that hinders most people when it comes to racing and thats the fact that i dont think they know how to drive. i went [email protected] in a full weight mk4 gti with 270whp if your mk3 vr6 turbo cant get out of the 13's somethings wrong.

yeah same turbo that came with the kinetic kit. 2550lbs with me and 1/2 tank of fuel if that helps.


----------



## slc92 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (The Yoda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Yoda* »_
Slc92, have fun with getting into 11's.


Thank you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif At my power level it's not gonna be easy. Gonna have to drop some weight, 60' the heck out of it, and find some more power. I'll run a low 12, but 11's will be tough.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
never tried. im not a drag racer, but i have "killed" many 13 and 12 second cars on the street out here. thats not to say i would beat them on a track though. i dont know the tree.

i do the same thing, i have beat lots of 11 sec cars, that trap over 120, but i probably would never do it on the track, to me its a lot more fun on the street, but that is just me, im gonna SC my VR rabbit, like slc92, for the exact reason he did, so i dont break **** all the time like i do in my VRT.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_
i do the same thing, i have beat lots of 11 sec cars, that trap over 120, but i probably would never do it on the track, to me its a lot more fun on the street, but that is just me, im gonna SC my VR rabbit, like slc92, for the exact reason he did, so i dont break **** all the time like i do in my VRT. 

what do you break on your VRT? out of curiousity.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: ([email protected])*

I ran a [email protected] all motor before my cams.
Now I am at 16psi. I ran it at Fixx Fest at 11psi and hit a 14.1 I think. I was running 36lb injectors on a 30lb tune. I didn't know I had 36's at the time and so all gear shifts it would bog for about .5-1 second and then it would go again. It was horrible. I expect the car to run a easy low 13's right now. I took it down to the track once I got the proper fueling, 42lb w/ 42 chip, and I broke a axle on STREET TIRES! First run, went up, did a long burnout on my Falken Aezins 615's and then tried to do the run. 1st gear was all spin and then 2nd gear decided it wanted to hook. Well... the drivers side axle said otherwise and I shattered my CV joint cage. I didn't think that the axles would break on street tires but I guess between the burnout and how well my track prepared it was to much. I'm going to go out again soon and easy into 2nd and 3rd a little more so it's not as harsh on the axles and hopefully I can get a decent run in.
02M swap should be going in sometime in the next 2-3 months.


----------



## CDJetta (May 11, 2004)

*Re: (CDJetta)*

I know you are asking dabeefeater but we have practically the same setup. It's kind of funny, except I'm running stock compression at 16psi and he's lower compression at 20 now i think?
So far i've broken my front VF-Engineer motor mount. I Snapped it in half and I broke my drivers side axle. Except for that... I haven't actually broken anything else. All my other problems have been minor running issues. Once my a/w goes in I'm turning it up to 18-20psi on stock compression.







I'm all about pushing the limits.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
what do you break on your VRT? out of curiousity.

3rd gear went by by on the first pass on DR's other than that,, that is it so far, but i have not used it all that much since getting it running right. 
im sill waiting on my tranny, im getting it cryotreated this time, and i might try and mikronite it next time i take it out,


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DaBeeterEater* »_
3rd gear went by by on the first pass on DR's other than that,, that is it so far, but i have not used it all that much since getting it running right. 
im sill waiting on my tranny, im getting it cryotreated this time, and i might try and mikronite it next time i take it out, 

I find it strange how come cars eat gears and others never have a problem. I know it's due to torque spike, etc. But still i was launching my car at 6k on slicks and shifting it pretty aggressively. I have yet to break even an axle. I dyno'ed at h2o and put down 350/355 with a boost leak at 17psi so it was rich as hell. At the track i had it turned up to 22, and the car had felt a lot better since h2o. So it's not like you are putting down a lot more power than myself. I'm not by any means saying i doubt you, haha it's just weird how some have a lot of problems while other cars dont break.


----------



## DaBeeterEater (Aug 17, 2007)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

well i put down 383 wtq on 15 lbs and it was running like crap, so on 20 lbs im sure im wayy over 400 wtq, so with wheel spin and suddenly you hook with 400 ftlbs you will be breaking ****, 
i think if i was on slicks i would have been ok,


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_
I find it strange how come cars eat gears and others never have a problem. I know it's due to torque spike, etc. But still i was launching my car at 6k on slicks and shifting it pretty aggressively. I have yet to break even an axle. I dyno'ed at h2o and put down 350/355 with a boost leak at 17psi so it was rich as hell. At the track i had it turned up to 22, and the car had felt a lot better since h2o. So it's not like you are putting down a lot more power than myself. I'm not by any means saying i doubt you, haha it's just weird how some have a lot of problems while other cars dont break.

I killed 3rd gear on street tires at like 325whp but it was due to loosing traction in 2nd and shifting into 3rd. 3rd catches traction, rips all the teeth off third. I rebuilt it, added more power along with more traction (slicks at the track, azenis on the street) and haven't had any more probs with 3rd or any other gears with 100x more abuse than I used to give it







. I believe the issue with 3rd is no traction in 2nd, shift to 3rd catch some traction, shock to 3rd.
As far as axles...I broke a cage in my CV by not preloading the clutch at the track. Prior to that I had no probs with my axles and slicks. I went ahead and did DSS stage 3s and no more probs so far.


----------



## yasenVRT (Dec 26, 2007)

*Re: (DaBeeterEater)*

i heard from alot of people that all you need for a VR6 turbo all you need is thing like exhaust manifold, turbo downpipe, oil line, and every other bolts and nuts that come with the turbo. but i also herd from the vortex forms you need injecters, c2 chip, fuel pump, fuel pressure regulater ,dont no if i spell that right, but is that true do i need that extra part or can i run my turbo with my stock injecters, stock chip, fuel pump, and f.p.r. can any one help try to get turbo up and running this week .
just bought my downpipe from this site what you guys think. custom made 3" downpipe from this site. takes about 2 weeks about 3 to 400
http://www.pagparts.com/perfpt...d=235 for my mkIII 12v jetta


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (radoboy)*

yeah on the street i would expect it with bumps, or wheel hop or whatever suddenly catching traction. or even launching it and wheel hopping. but at the track especially shifting into 3rd. haha


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

so it appears that breaking the trans is kind of a driver error deal. hence the spin then shift but staying in the gas. perhaps that is why i havent broken mine. i get back out a little when the spinning occurs.
im not saying you guys are bad drivers, just that in the heat of the race, you cant back down. (i wouldnt either, which is part of why i dont drag race







)


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_so it appears that breaking the trans is kind of a driver error deal. hence the spin then shift but staying in the gas. perhaps that is why i havent broken mine. i get back out a little when the spinning occurs.
im not saying you guys are bad drivers, just that in the heat of the race, you cant back down. (i wouldnt either, which is part of why i dont drag race







)

Not in my case. I never stay on the gas between shifts (02As are hard enough to get to shift at higher rpm as it is). It's about traction. If you are spinning and shift, and you happen to grab traction in the next gear, this puts a great amount of force into the gear you just shifted into. The pause between 2nd spinning, lift off the gas, shift into third, catch traction is what I have found to kill 3rd gear more so than pure power alone. I have multiple dyno pulls in 3rd/4th gear and haven't sheared the teeth off a gear on the dyno where you have good traction. Since going to slicks on the track and azenis for street tires (more traction than I had before), I have had zero issues with gears breaking.


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_15psi
60-1
9:1 compression
Super old c2 42# software
about 2500lbs plus me (200ish) 
[email protected] (best et)
[email protected] (best trap)

thats a really great mph..127 is serious.. i have gone 122, but my car weighs 2950 with me


----------



## Ted Brogan (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (sinisterh22a)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sinisterh22a* »_
thats a really great mph..127 is serious.. i have gone 122, but my car weighs 2950 with me

just wish i could have put together a clean pass with that type of mph lol, finally turned the boost up that night but was having alot of trans problems so i never got a clean pass, next trip out second gear synchro hub locked up and also lost 3rd (bent something trying to get second back) on the first pass and my season was over, but i did manage a [email protected] like 123 with no second or 3rd gear


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*

My best trap was 125 on the radials last year. That was a 12.3 pass i think.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (92g60gti)*

right but if you shift gears while your car is spinning, you just committed an error. 
so thats driver error, i back out slightly if my car is spinning. not all people do. therefore stuff breaks. is that safe to say?


----------



## sinisterh22a (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (Ted Brogan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ted Brogan* »_
just wish i could have put together a clean pass with that type of mph lol, finally turned the boost up that night but was having alot of trans problems so i never got a clean pass, next trip out second gear synchro hub locked up and also lost 3rd (bent something trying to get second back) on the first pass and my season was over, but i did manage a [email protected] like 123 with no second or 3rd gear









i had clutch issues, i broke the pressure plate and couldnt go into 4th that pass and im on a 26" m&h drag radial, but i dont think i would ever be a 127+ car, it dosnt seem right on the power your making


----------



## tooslojetta (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: (_muppet_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_muppet_* »_Well, I am a little ashamed to post this, but since he also beat my buddies 468whp lexus I guess I can't be that ashamed. This video is a N/A vr6 that to me is just amazing. Yeah, I suck at launching and don't have the best traction, but still you would think that more than double the power he has should be able to catch him.
http://s229.photobucket.com/al...2.flv
I know this doesn't prove the original posters claim, but I have no doubt that a N/A vr6 can run good times.
_Modified by _muppet_ at 8:08 AM 12-31-2007_

Here's a good link
http://s229.photobucket.com/al...2.flv


----------



## SP00LD0NU (Jul 30, 2007)

Kinetic Stage 1 at 9lbs non intercooled.
13.2 @105
2.0 60ft on BFG Gforce KDW's


----------



## Soupuh (Apr 29, 2005)

i have the slip somewhere but from memory my best was [email protected] without tweaking timing... i had some race gas and messed with timing another time and trapped a bit higher, but didn't get the launch i wanted.
21psi t3/4 57 trim .63


----------

